# Elgar's Chambers



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Not so long ago I discovered the beauty of Elgar's chamber music. This early summer, actually. I bought a CD with his Quartet and Piano Quintet, and I was astonished, so that I can say just this: 'Why didn't the man start writing chamber music earlier, or live some ten years longer...?'

So I thought if any of you would like to share some experiences, whether good or bad, about this relatively obscure part, compared to his other musical exploits, of Elgar's oeuvre.


----------

